# Media Wrongfully Reports Deaths of 4 Canadian Soldiers in Afghanistan- 20/07/08



## Colin Parkinson (20 Jul 2008)

4 Canadian soldiers killed in Afghanistan 

KANDAHAR: Four Canadian soldiers and 15 others were killed in separate incidents in Afghanistan, as the Afghan government tightened security in Kabul following the arrival of US presidential hopeful Barack Obama, Aaj TV reported on Saturday. The soldiers were killed when a bomb exploded near a NATO foot patrol in the southern province of Kandahar shortly before midnight on Friday, the Canadian army said. Four Afghan police officers were killed in another bombing on Saturday, police said. The Taliban claimed responsibility for the attack in Kandahar’s Maiwand district. daily times monitor /afp


http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/default.asp?page=2008\07\20\story_20-7-2008_pg7_37


----------



## Jaydub (20 Jul 2008)

I don't think it's true.

If it's in the news there, it would sure be in the news over here.


----------



## S.Stewart (20 Jul 2008)

Jaydub said:
			
		

> I don't think it's true.
> 
> If it's in the news there, it would sure be in the news over here.




Agreed. If their media has it, ours would have had it long before, and there is nothing on the wire. Got to love misinformation.


----------



## TheHead (20 Jul 2008)

S.Stewart said:
			
		

> Agreed. If their media has it, ours would have had it long before, and there is nothing on the wire. Got to love misinformation.




I bet they got this information from Mullah Omar.  I loved reading some of the Middle Eastern news Articles about fire fights I was in saying 10+ Canadians were killed.   :threat:


----------



## harry8422 (20 Jul 2008)

i hope that it is not true but god for bid it is may they all rest in piece  soldiers you have done your duty


----------



## Mike Baker (20 Jul 2008)

Probably misunderstood from NATO accidentally kills four Afghan civilians.



-Deadpan


----------



## Old Sweat (20 Jul 2008)

There also is a story by Graham Thompson about the death of Corporal Arnal in the print edition of today's Ottawa Citizen that concludes 

"As if to underline Brig.-Gen. thompson's point, a roadside blast in Khandahar killed four Afghan polic (sic) officers yesterday while a suicide bomber wounded two people - including a child - at a checkpoint near Kanadahar Airfield."

This incident may be the source of the story. I guess sloppy journalism is not restricted to the first world.


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Jul 2008)

None of the English-language bad guy propaganda fora I usually monitor
http://theunjustmedia.com/
http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=31
http://jihadfields.wordpress.com/category/jihad-news/afghanistan/
have this yet.

ISAF does have a recent fatal incident posted from the south:
http://www.nato.int/isaf/docu/pressreleases/2008/07-july/pr080719-338.html
but lists only one death.

I've found previous blog postings elsewhere mentioning Canadian deaths specifically
http://jihad-e-informacion.blogspot.com/2008/06/8-canadian-soldiers-killed-4-wounded-in.html
that proved to be bogus, so this could be coming from a similar source.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (20 Jul 2008)

Me thinks its another example of sterling accuracy in news media reporting.

Here is the original report from the UK source: " _The soldiers were killed when a bomb exploded near a NATO foot patrol in the southern province of Kandahar shortly before midnight on Friday, the Canadian army said."_

Here is the report that was posted yesterday on the DND website announcing the death of Cpl Arnal:

"_CEFCOM NR–08.027 - July 19, 2008

OTTAWA– Yesterday, a Canadian soldier was killed just before midnight Kandahar time. The soldier was killed by an Improvised Explosive Device while on a foot patrol in Panjwayi District." _ 

Note the similarities between the two reports: "killed by a bomb," "while on foot patrol," "Friday night just before midnight," and that the incident occurred in Kandahar. Just a little problem with the number of deaths _ the stupid idiotic morons!_


----------



## aesop081 (20 Jul 2008)

Just look at the source of the article in the original post...........


----------



## Colin Parkinson (20 Jul 2008)

I suspected they had it wrong, but as they get a head start on us, it is somewhat possible. As for the source, I try to read everything I can from different sources. All I can say is I am freaking happy they are wrong!!!! 

I do feel for the Afghans though.


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Jul 2008)

Just spotted this re:  what a Taliban spokesperson claims happened in the incident:
http://jihadfields.wordpress.com/2008/07/19/jihad-news-updates-afghan-mujahideen-attacks-on-19th-july/


> Martyrdom Operation kills 5 Canadian invader terrorists and destroyed a tank in Kandahar
> Saturday afternoon 19-07-08,
> 
> A courageous Mujahid of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, Muhammad Khan said “Allahu Akbar” and rammed his booby-trapped car into a convoy of German occupation army in Tarnak pol area near Kandahar airport, in which one tank was completely destroyed, one was damaged and five Canadian terrorists were killed. We ask Allah to accept our brother among martyrs in Eelleyeen (high rank in the paradise). All praise and gratitude are due to Allah.
> Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf ....



Also, the original PAK newspaper account was attributed to Aaj TV, a TV station in PAK.  Guess one's gotta wonder how well THEY did their homework, or where they're getting their information?  This is the risk reporters run "scabbing" stories from other media outlets without doing independent research to make sure things are correct.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (21 Jul 2008)

Changed title to reflect what we now know.
Bruce


----------



## Haggis (21 Jul 2008)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Changed title to reflect what we now know.
> Bruce



Good move, Bruce.

Every tme I open this page and see this thread, my heart hits the floor.  True or not, it sucks to read it.


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Jul 2008)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Every tme I open this page and see this thread, my heart hits the floor.  True or not, it sucks to read it.



Same, but also good to show the world at least a tiny bit of info re:  how wrong info gets out and about.


----------



## Good2Golf (21 Jul 2008)

> ...rammed his booby-trapped car into a convoy of German occupation army in Tarnak pol area near Kandahar airport...



German occupational army in Kandahar Province?  Uh, methinks not...

Also interesting to see the reference to the "Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan"....


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Jul 2008)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> German occupational army in Kandahar Province?  Uh, methinks not...



Not to mention "invader terrorists", "puppet police terrorists" (further broken down into "puppet police" and "puppet terrorists"), "British invaders" - sensing a pattern here?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (22 Jul 2008)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Changed title to reflect what we now know.
> Bruce



Thanks, it does show you what other media is feeding people in other parts of the world.


----------



## GAP (22 Jul 2008)

milnewstbay said:
			
		

> Not to mention "invader terrorists", "puppet police terrorists" (further broken down into "puppet police" and "puppet terrorists"), "British invaders" - sensing a pattern here?



They like puppet shows?   ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Jul 2008)

GAP said:
			
		

> They like puppet shows?   ;D



For some reason, I'm picturing "Thunderbirds" and "Team America".....


----------



## traviss-g (24 Jul 2008)

I know this is a little off topic but I never realized that sites like jihadfields.wordpress.com existed. I read some of the articles like "Path to the Jihad Fields" and they are terrifying. I am filling out my application to join the CF now and can't wait to serve. I guess i never realized that some people hated us that much, I know it sounds wierd with the fact that we are at war with them right now. I think that reading these articles opened my eyes to the hate much more than the countless times i have seen footage of firefights on the news. I don't know if that makes sense but i can't find the right way to describe it. Anway back to the topic at hand, sorry to waste your time.
-Travis


----------



## Colin Parkinson (24 Jul 2008)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> German occupational army in Kandahar Province?  Uh, methinks not...



Perhaps they are still driving around in half-tracks and PZIII's with the Africa korp palm tree, having not been informed of the fall of the Third Reich!  ;D


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Jul 2008)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Perhaps they are still driving around in half-tracks and PZIII's with the Africa korp palm tree, having not been informed of the fall of the Third Reich!  ;D



Hahahahahahaa!  I just choked on the food I was chewing!   :rofl:


----------



## blacktriangle (24 Jul 2008)

From what I've heard driving around is about all they do...


----------

